# Dust mites and wool



## almama (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi-

My son just tested positive for dust mite allergy. We have wool covers under all our sheets to protect the beds, so I searched the web for "dust mites and wool." I got two opposite anwers. The allergist sites say to get rid of wool. The mattress makers who use wool say that wool provides a barrier against dust mites. Anyone know anything more than this? Thanks!


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Don't have that much knowledge on the wool issue, but try vacuuming it once a week and see if you notice a difference?

Ok I googled Wool dustmites. Natural pure untreated wool repels dustmites, saw several references for that, but then found this one http://rmrpehsu.org/home/index.cfm?f...icsubid=18&t=2

HTH


----------



## Beverly_T (Sep 9, 2004)

hi,
i was reading up on natural remedies for flea control, and read that eucalyptus essential oil is effective for treating dust mites...also, i think sprinkling borax on any carpets, waiting at least 8 hours, and vacuuming up should help...
best,
beverly.


----------



## almama (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's something really annoying I learned. I called up the mattress dealer for our child's mattress (Lifekind) and asked about their catalog's statement that wool inhibits dust mites. The person told me that statement was in the catalog based on information the owner received from his brother, who is a doctor. The brother based his claim on his observations from years of practice. Wow, how scientific.

On the other hand, this journal paper I found shows that wool has a huge dust mite concentration:

_TITLE: The Melbourne house dust mite study: eliminating house dust mites in the domestic environment.
AUTHORS: Hill DJ; Thompson PJ; Stewart GA; Carlin JB; Nolan TM; Kemp AS; Hosking CS
AUTHOR AFFILIATION: Department of Allergy, Royal Children's Hospital, Parkville, Australia.
SOURCE: J Allergy Clin Immunol 1997 Mar;99(3):323-9
CITATION IDS: PMID: 9058687 UI: 97211720
ABSTRACT:
*
BACKGROUND: Hypersensitivity to house dust mite allergens is associated with increased asthma morbidity. Asthma severity appears to be related to the degree of mite allergen exposure. Short-term studies suggest that complete avoidance reduces disease severity.
OBJECTIVE: The study was designed to assess the effect of different mattress covers and floor coverings on mite allergen concentrations in the homes of mite- sensitive children with asthma in the city of Melbourne, Australia.
METHODS: Mite allergen Der p 1 concentration was measured on mattress covers, mattress surfaces, and carpeted and uncarpeted floors in 107 dwellings; and measurement was performed on three occasions over a 5- month period. After the first sampling, all mattress covers and impermeable encasements were permanently removed.
RESULTS: The initial geometric mean concentrations of Der p 1 (micrograms per gram of fine dust) from the surfaces of sheepskin, wool, and cotton mattress coverings were greater than those from the surfaces of impermeable mattress encasements (116, 113, and 19 vs 0.4) (p < 0.001); corresponding concentrations on the underlying mattresses were 142, 38, 20, and 0.6, respectively (p < 0.05 to 0.001). At the end of the study these mattress surface concentrations were 79, 65, 9.7, and 3.1, respectively. In 24 dwellings an uncarpeted room was adjacent to a carpeted room. At each visit the concentration of Der p 1 in uncarpeted rooms was below the reported threshold for sensitization and significantly less than that in the adjacent carpeted room.
CONCLUSION: In homes of children with asthma, "asthmogenic" concentrations of Der p 1 were found on nonencased mattresses and carpeted floors, but the use of impermeable mattress encasements and carpet exclusion were associated with concentrations of Der p 1 below the reported threshold for sensitization._


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

If for no other reason, allergists are probably going to recommmend against wool because it's a very common allergen.

It's my understanding that it's the tightness of the weave that makes barrier cloth effective, not the material it's woven from. FWIW the barrier cloth I've seen in the allergy catalogs we used to get has always been cotton.


----------



## Epikurosz (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.denniskunkel.com/DK/Arachnids/26991C.html


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

My 10 year old and I both have severe dust mite allergies, and what I've found that works best for dust mite abatement in bedding is to wash the mattress pad, pillows and other bedding often... this means I stick with fiber contents that can handle a hot wash and a trip through the dryer.

The other thing I suggest is not making the bed... the warm, darkness of a made bed is an ideal breeding ground for the little boogers.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I had the same quandry. Decided wool does harbor dust mites.







But beyond that like the pp said you want to be able to wash and dry on hot frequently. And, like another poster, you have the allergy potential of wool all by itself. My son indeed developed a wool allergy too. Outside of allergies though I think wool is beyond terrific!


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

For some reason I remember tea tree oil being good to get rid of dust mites.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Really? This bums me out. What about natural latex? That is supposed to resist dust mites...is that wrong as well?


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
Really? This bums me out. What about natural latex? That is supposed to resist dust mites...is that wrong as well?

Latex is highly allergenic as well.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
Latex is highly allergenic as well.

That's not true - the PP asked about "natural" latex which does not mean synthetic latex. Synthetic latex is a common allergen, natural latex allergies are *very* rare.


----------

